# Moor auffüllen



## Schrat (29. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

mein Moor ist in den letzten Jahren schon ein paar Zentimeter abgesunken, hat jemand eine Idee, wie und wann man das am besten nachfüllt? Das beste wäre wahrscheinlich, Batzen auszustechen, vielleicht 10 cm tief, mit Torf auffüllen und dann die Batzen wieder einsetzen. Hat jemand das schon gemacht?

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Tottoabs (29. Juni 2015)

Ich streu ggf etwas von oben drauf.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juni 2015)

Hi Torsten,

Pflanzen rausnehmen, neuer Torf drauf und die Pflanzen in den frischen Weißtorf neu einsetzen - den alten Torf soweit es geht abschütteln ect (wenn sich Torf setzt ist das ein Zeichen das er nach und nach zerfallen und komprimiert ist - unten zu "schmierigen "Schwarztorf wird. Der ist zwar an sich net schädlich, aber Pflanzen wachsen da net mehr richtig drin weil er immer luftundurchlässiger wird und die Wurzeln daher absterben.

die Probleme mit schrumpfendem Torfbestand hab ich zum Glück net, bei mir wird er wegen dem vielen Sphagnum darin langsam mehr

MfG Frank


----------



## Schrat (29. Juni 2015)

Drauf streuen habe ich auch schon überlegt und wäre wohl die schonendste Weise, wird aber dauern bis sich da ein Effekt einstellt...

Sphagnum habe ich auch gesät oder gepflanzt (?!) weiß ich gar nicht mehr, aber da war ich recht enttäuscht, zumindest anfangs hat sich da kaum was entwickelt. Wahrscheinlich liegt es weniger am Torf das zusammen gesunken ist sondern vielmehr am Rindenmulch den ich drunter eingebaut habe um Torf zu sparen. Wie lange dauert es bis sich der Torf zersetzt? Das Moor habe ich erst vielleicht vor 4 - 5 Jahren angelegt. Ich werde es erst mal mit einstreuen versuchen, würde mir leid tun mein verwildertes Moor wieder aufzureißen.


----------

